# Another Corny Joke



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

A woman’s car gets a flat tire on the Interstate one day. So she eases it over onto the shoulder of the road. She carefully steps out of the car and opens the trunk. Takes out two cardboard men, unfolds them and stands them at the rear of the vehicle facing oncoming traffic. The lifelike cardboard men are in trench coats exposing their nude bodies to approaching drivers...

 Not surprisingly, the traffic became snarled and backed up. It wasn't very long before a police car arrives. The Officer, clearly enraged, approaches the owner of the disabled vehicle yelling, "What is going on here?"

 "My car broke down, Officer" says the woman, calmly.

 "Well, what the heck are these obscene cardboard pictures doing here by the road?!" asks the Officer...

 "Oh, those are my emergency flashers!" she replied.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2014)

:lofl: That's really bad, Seabreeze.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

Love it!  Every car should come equipped with them.


----------

